# Two types of people in today’s society



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

I have recently come to the conclusion there are two types of people in today’s society; The Dependents and the Self-sufficient. 

The Dependents cannot (or will not) function by themselves. I am talking about educated adults that heavily rely on others to carry them through life. 

Several times they are taught how to fish but are never quite able to catch anything. 

Constantly asking for the same information or “how to” and the information was already provided, repeatedly. 

Whose first words are, “I can’t” when they have never even tried.

Decided not to follow good advice, made bad decisions and now expects someone to provide them a painless remedy.

The “I don’t need to learn how to change a car tire. I’ll just stand there until someone stops and changes it for me” mentality. 

Don’t grasp the concept that when you live beyond your means you will have financial difficulties. 

They bounce from one life event to another like the steel ball in a pinball arcade game. Drama, disaster and chaos is their world. 

During SHTF/TEOTWAWKI/WWROL these people will be like a drowning swimmer. If a Life Guard offers them a hand to safety they will pull the Life Guard down and drown together.

Today enabling The Dependents may be because they are co-workers. We have limited choices. Enabling others may make us feel good but how does enabling provide a long term solution? 

Extending The Dependent a hand to safety during SHTF/TEOTWAWKI/WWROL is just going to get all involved killed.

We have physically prepared by stocking food, protection, safe shelter and other supplies but have we mentality prepared how we are going to handle acquaintances, friends, co-workers and family members who belong to The Dependents during SHTF/TEOTWAWKI/WWROL?

Today we test and practice our preparedness in case SHTF/TEOTWAWKI/WWROL happens. Wouldn’t it be wise to test and practice all legal means in dealing with The Dependents too?


P.S. Can you tell I’m having a bad day at work?


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

The Lazy L, I agree completely. I do not enable "Dependent" people, family or friends. I have cut off two family member who were alcoholics or just too lazy to help themselves. I mention to others the need to prepare for disasters but never share any info regarding my preps. If the SHTF, those that did not prepared are on their own. All but one of my children will be in deep trouble. My oldest son does prep a little and my survive, depending on the timing of the disaster. I will do whatever it takes to protect me and mine and the devil can take the hind most.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Some days the constant whiiiiinnning from people who won't take care of themselves drives me whacko. Our immediate family do work hard and I would help them all I could. Said another way, you could call people givers and takers. But I get tired of giving, too, especially when it's always expected.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

While it's taken a lot of soul searching, sleepless nights, and stress. I know that we just can't take care of everyone. All we can do is try to steer them in the direction they need to go. Sadly I have several family members and friends that are going to be SOL when things go bad! I've tried to broach the subject with them, hint at getting ready for something happening but it seems to fall on deaf ears. 

For those who know me know that if someone will at least try to help themselves I'll give them every bit of help and support that I can. I've financed several peoples BOB's in the past. Trading out getting them to help me with projects that I can't do alone or don't have the time to do.

Unfortionately no matter what we do we can't change conditioning or the herd mentality that has been ingrained in the majority of people for the last 30+ years. The " Somebody else will be there when I need help, uncle Sammy will rescue me so I don't have to do anything for myself"


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't enable stupidity. I learned this little gem of wisdom after much time & tuition was spent at the school of hard knocks. 

I don't loan money to anyone I want to continue to have a friendly relationship with, even if ___________. I do donate money I don't need, and only money I don't need ever, to situations where the money can make a difference. Another gem learned after many expensive lessons.

I tell no one I prep nor do I discuss prepping IRL with anyone I'm not expecting to show up if TSHTF. None of the ones I expect to show up know the extent of my preps. Loose lips sink ships. No one, under any circumstances, divulges information they don't know. . 

When TSHTF I'll be too busy tending to my business to be giving much thought to how coworkers, etc are going to make it. Heck, I'm too busy tending to my own business now to worry about them. Other folks have to take care of themselves, their problems are not mine to fix & I can't fix them if I wanted to so I don't waste my time thinking about them. :dunno:


----------



## Griff (Jan 12, 2013)

Sorry you're having a bad day, bud. Hope you feel better getting that off your chest. And I agree. 

One of my best friends was in a hurricane in LA a few years ago. Told me a story from one of the church shelters. It seems that free bags of beans and rice aren't good enough for some people. They would just throw them away and complain because the "uppity folk" were holding back on the real food...that being Popeye's and McRibs. Been seeing stuff like that my whole life. Now I just walk away. Not worth losing sleep over.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Doing your best is not enough,one must know what to do, then do your best?

W.E. DEMING


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

TheLazyL said:


> I have recently come to the conclusion there are two types of people in today's society; The Dependents and the Self-sufficient.
> 
> The Dependents cannot (or will not) function by themselves. I am talking about educated adults that heavily rely on others to carry them through life.
> 
> ...


I share your frustration. I get tired of "teaching" people the same things over and over, when in fact, they don't want to learn, they just want me to do the work for them.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I had a talk with the wife a bit ago. I asked her who she wanted to open the door to if things went bad. She named two of her girlfriends. I said, fine but don't even think of adding to the list after TSHTF. Both are hard workers. Both are givers. Neither preps. I think one would like to but her kids are takers and they have kept her drained financially and emotionally.

The other thinks it is ridiculous to prepare for something that hasn't already happened. Exactly, it didn't make sense to me either. Both have asked me to help them learn to shoot so there is a significant move in that direction.

I am less than perfect. Okay, I'm almost perfect but I can't reasonably expect others to reach my level. Who I help will be balanced by a long term love and respect but I can't help very many.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

A huge challenge for the self sufficient will be not to help those who won't bother to help themselves. trying times will definitely show peoples true structure.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Tirediron said:


> A huge challenge for the self sufficient will be not to help those who won't bother to help themselves. trying times will definitely show peoples true structure.


Yes, and especially when they are related to you somehow and know how to manipulate. So many special snowflakes out there now.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

We are on a subject that is typical today especially with close relatives and the many that we may in one way or another call "friends", my one and only friend is one that has been there for me during good and bad times and vice versa , I like many here have been taken by either type in many occasions ,it happens ,but I learn from my father and learn good that those individuals sooner or later get tired of coming around looking for a freebee went there is none to give ,hell they don`t even call anymore. My sister hardly comes around anymore after the well when dry ,her financial habits haven't change any but my money is in the bank ,I learn my lesson after the first $10,000 ,which took forever to get back. The only thing I give free is advice and I do sleep soundly knowing that I gave a helping hand to one that really needs it but that`s about it.Many complain about the economy while driving a new toy they are the same ones that come around borrowing tools, my free advice is Home Depot rental next door ,funny they don`t come around anymore ,and life has been beautiful ever since.
May your Thanksgiving be a safe one and the hell with the rest folks.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Actually, there are three types of people. 

Those who can do math
and those who can't.


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

Caribou said:


> I had a talk with the wife a bit ago. I asked her who she wanted to open the door to if things went bad. She named two of her girlfriends. I said, fine but don't even think of adding to the list after TSHTF. Both are hard workers. Both are givers. Neither preps. I think one would like to but her kids are takers and they have kept her drained financially and emotionally.
> 
> The other thinks it is ridiculous to prepare for something that hasn't already happened. Exactly, it didn't make sense to me either. Both have asked me to help them learn to shoot so there is a significant move in that direction.
> 
> I am less than perfect. Okay, I'm almost perfect but I can't reasonably expect others to reach my level. Who I help will be balanced by a long term love and respect but I can't help very many.


my oldest daughter w will and does prepare for wtshtf but her 2 grown children are also takers. she has started putting in supplies at my place . we will take care of our own and to hell with who won' listen to the advice of even preparing for a natural disaster ,as in a tornado . several people say they are coming to my house wtshtf, i say come on but bring skills and be ready to work hard cause it ain't free.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

I have to change my mindset when we are at our farm and hanging with the family. They have always stored food and done things to be self reliant. It's just the way they are. Nobody thinks anything about it.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

AmishHeart said:


> I have to change my mindset when we are at our farm and hanging with the family. They have always stored food and done things to be self reliant. It's just the way they are. Nobody thinks anything about it.


I think "mindset" is everything, not just for prepping. I see so many children who are all "media, media, media." And as long as parents think they are required to entertain their children, they are reinforcing that mindset. I hear parents say, "They are bored," as though that makes it a requirement for parents to provide entertainment.

People who are always finding the easiest and quickest way to get things done are also teaching their children that. For some, that means figuring out who is actually doing what they want. I knew a woman who told me she didn't know how to paint. ?? If they are helpless, or don't know how, they can expect someone else can and will do it for them? Painting was one of the many things that my relatives expected me to do from a fairly young age. Of course I was supervised while I was painting, just as I was when I was doing many of my chores as a child, while 3 adults sat in chairs and gave orders and criticized.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Media and electronics are a problem. Our grandchildren that live with us love coming to the farm and hanging with the family because they don't use electronics (they are Old Order Amish) and they have a blast with all of their cousins. One of their favorite games today was hopping the big round hay bales. They also had the pony cart out, helped "chore", and when it got dark they played games and spun each other around in a chair. They hate going home. If some parents would just turn the video games and tv off, the kids would find something to do.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

weedygarden said:


> I think "mindset" is everything, not just for prepping. I see so many children who are all "media, media, media." And as long as parents think they are required to entertain their children, they are reinforcing that mindset. I hear parents say, "They are bored," as though that makes it a requirement for parents to provide entertainment.


Lazy parenting. While kids are staring at a screen, they're not bothering the parents, making noise, or making messes. I know an instant cure for bored kids, it's worked for generations in our family: extra chores. My kids whine about being bored, it was music to my ears! They get to do some of my chores. If I didn't have anything they could do then they raked & bagged the leaves under the two 50ft magnolia trees. For some reason, my kids almost never complained of boredom, even when I'd ask if they were bored, they'd say no & scurry off. When I'd notice they couldn't find anything else to do but bicker & fight with each other, I'd mention how bored they must be. Suddenly, I'd have happy kids who were busy & not fussing.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

tsrwivey said:


> Lazy parenting. While kids are staring at a screen, they're not bothering the parents, making noise, or making messes. I know an instant cure for bored kids, it's worked for generations in our family: extra chores. My kids whine about being bored, it was music to my ears! They get to do some of my chores. If I didn't have anything they could do then they raked & bagged the leaves under the two 50ft magnolia trees. For some reason, my kids almost never complained of boredom, even when I'd ask if they were bored, they'd say no & scurry off. When I'd notice they couldn't find anything else to do but bicker & fight with each other, I'd mention how bored they must be. Suddenly, I'd have happy kids who were busy & not fussing.


Yes! I notice other people's children who pick at each other if and when they do not have a screen in front of them. So many children have no chores or responsibilities. I wonder how people think that works? Why would a child who gets entertained and waited on hand and foot ever want to leave home? I think we have all seen it! The kindest parents (questionable term)who spoil their children and then wonder why they never leave home? Or become responsible.

I could tell you how horrible it was for me, but then I think I have already told parts of it. I couldn't wait to get away from "home" when I was 18, where I was now expected to be chief cook, housekeeper, laundress AND pay rent. I went pretty far away as well, so I couldn't be expected to come home on the weekends to do chores.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Some of this has been going on for 50 years.
I am still shock at the people who tell my Wife.
You make fruit cake or you can (?), you freeze (?), you dehydrate, you bake home made bread?
Their mothers did not do or show these thing. The ones who mother did it, well they never tried it.
But it is not a big deal with grocer on every corner.
I am talking about educated, upper middle class, church going people who are over 40 now. 
We know a lot of people who can & freeze, but do not grow anything.
They have no garden or animals, forget a orchard.
I do understand people with little or no land having a problem.
But anyone who has a backyard can grow some plants.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

I tell our grandkids that live with us that we are getting old, and it is our responsibility to teach them to be self sufficient in their environment that they choose. The don't care for chores, but have lots of them. But coming to live with us at age 9 after living in a crack house and foster homes...they have had to learn to be helpful, normal children. They learned real quick not to say that they are bored, or ask what we have "planned" for them. 
No tv at the farm...right now they are reading. We have plenty of very cool old books and great board games here when they are not playing outside or with their cousins.


----------

